# Advice / Assistance needed please!!!



## Pete001 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi All,
I would really appreciate some advice or assistance regards getting work in the oil / gas sector in Dubai. I have seven years experience, four years supervisory level. I have plenty of relevant tickets, qualifications and can provide references. I would appreciate any help or advice regards how I go about getting work and which are the active oil fuel companies I can apply to. 
Thanks alot
Pete


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum pete


----------



## Pete001 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks Stravinsky.... can anyone advise me please...


----------



## mand1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Pete - a company called Heston recruit for this industry. Their website should come up on a search.


----------



## Pete001 (Jan 11, 2008)

mand1 said:


> Pete - a company called Heston recruit for this industry. Their website should come up on a search.


thanks alot Mand1 really appreciate the info will go search now.


----------

